# Anji - Kuban Krasnodar !!!



## getmonn (Jul 22, 2012)

Today is going 1-st day of RFPL

Anji - Kuban Krasnodar 

It is fixing game 

Anji win this game 2-1 (100% information if you to Know about another games please contact us getmonn@gmail.com)


----------



## getmonn (Jul 22, 2012)

2-1 

!!!!!!!!!!

If you want to know the next score of a game , pls contact us !


----------



## Almaz18 (Jul 22, 2012)

please give me your email/  tukenalmaz@mail.ru


----------



## getmonn (Jul 22, 2012)

getmonn@gmail.com


----------



## getmonn (Jul 23, 2012)

Today who wants to know the score of the match FC Krasnodar - FC Rubin contact us !


----------



## getmonn (Jul 24, 2012)

2-1 !!

Perfect !!!!!!


----------



## getmonn (Jul 24, 2012)

2-1 !!!

))))))))


----------



## getmonn (Jul 24, 2012)

Krasnodar win))) 2-1 !!!


----------



## getmonn (Jul 25, 2012)

Kuban Krasnodar - Mordovia !!!

Pls contact us!


----------



## getmonn (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomorow will be tennis !!!


----------



## getmonn (Aug 7, 2012)

Tomorrow will be game !

For infomation contact us!


----------



## getmonn (Aug 24, 2012)

Amkar - Krasnodar 0-0 !

26/08


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

Krasnodar win))) 2-1 !!!


----------



## andyson (Mar 25, 2017)

It seems online the odds are wayy better than your local bookie. 2 times better. I find 1.14 in some bookmakers, its almost like they steal money from you, mate


----------

